# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Gold's Gym OWNS Their Personal Trainers

## Muscle_4_Hire

Damnit. Okay, going on a bit of I**Mfckr's advice, I'm making a game plan of how I want my own personal training clientel. Basically, you can personal train and build up your clientel for about 6 months to a year. Then, you can contract them and move them to a smaller gym where you'll make 30-40$ per hour versus 14-16. So, of course when signing this phone book of agreements when being hired today, I say about 4 pages of interesting info that basically says "You cannot personal train any other clientel while under our employment besides the ones given to you by us. Also, upon quitting or termination, you cannot train any of our clientel for a period of 24 months thereafter."

Now, I understand there doing this, but it seems they are overstepping their bounds a bit. I can see entirely where this is coming from... this is a case of big corporate business wanting to own you and your rights. 

I just want your opinions on this... its not the end of the world or anything. I can always start out with Gold's, get my feet wet with them, and all the while take all the information I'm getting there into developing my own business to where I'll either move my personal training to another gym or move up the Gold's gym ladder. 

Fire away... I hope to get some people venting on Gold's gym and it's dog collar and chain bullsh*t.

----------


## AnabolicAndre

It depends on the location of the gym right? I have a friend who works in NYSC in midtown Manhatan and he gets paid like 40+ and hour, where when he used to work at home (in NJ) he was making 17$ an hour.

Maybe try finding a gym that offers better pay.

----------


## bazerk

I know where I work (at a P.T./fitness center) we are always looking for trainers to help with the Physical part of the therapy. They work directly under the Physical Therapist. Not sure how well it pays but might be something to look into.

----------


## Doc.Sust

golds is the worst, but it isnt a bad idea to start there and steal their clients.

----------


## l2elapse

> golds is the wrost, but it isnt a bad idea to start there and steal their clients.


 :LOL:

----------


## Muscle_4_Hire

They pay certified personal trainers 14$ per hour... so the client pays like 50 an hour, this personal training company gets a cut, and so does Gold's gym. 

NYC and LA are different... hell, you pay 5$ for a bottle of water. 

14$ to start out is pretty good for a college student. 

However, the contract says that you cannot steal their clients. 
I think the best thing here is to just become a really good personal trainer, talk to other gyms, and keep your options open. The better personal trainer you become and the more you learn about starting your own business, the better off it will be. 

I just want some input on what you guys have done as a personal trainer & how it "evolutionized" into making you more money.

----------


## stayinstacked

I tried to get a job training w/ Golds, just dont let them know you were a trainer to begin with, they took 1 look at me and saw that I competed before and trained before, and I think they were afraid of me stealing clients.

----------


## ASN

> golds is the worst, but it isnt a bad idea to start there and steal their clients.



LOL!!

----------


## damiongage

99% of do not compete clauses will not stand up in court....they cannot stop you from earning a living, and they cannot tell the person who they can or cannot hire to train them.

----------


## Muscle_4_Hire

> 99% of do not compete clauses will not stand up in court....they cannot stop you from earning a living, and they cannot tell the person who they can or cannot hire to train them.


This is what I want more info on. 

The fitness training company's policy is basically do not steal clients we have contracted... BUT, I could say "hey, I'm leavin' to this other gym and I know you have 3 months left on your contract, so if you stick it out another 3 months, come see me over at XYZ gym and I'll give you a discount on the price + we'll get back to where we left off, etc." It sucks because most likely, they will get another personal trainer and move on... however, if I'm a good enough business person, I will know which ones that will be worth my time (good idea to keep in touch with those, meet them for dinner, social gatherings, etc.) 

An idea I have is to get tan, cut, competition shape and take physique photos of myself for flyers, business cards, etc etc to advertise myself and show that I know that I know what the F I'm talkin about. I think its funny to see personal trainers who are fat or skinny with weak posture... 

I just think Gold's is overstepping their bounds here.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

The reason Gold's Gym you make $15-20 an hour because they give you your clients. 
At a smaller based gym, you have to find your own clients, hence being able to make a desired amount. (Plus Gold's covers your ass when it comes to insurance, and if you go solo your gonna need it)

----------


## DNoMac

You'll find out with personal training, you form relationships with your clients. You'll act as their psychologist becasue they will talk about everything. If your good, you can form a good relationship so that when you do decide to leave, you can take some clients with you. 

The guy that ran my certification workshop told us that one of his buddies moved out to Arizona to personal train (lots of old people). He went door-to-door in one of those private, gated communities with old people/no kids passing out flyers with all the benefits of personal training. He paid a small fee to use the community facility and supposively made 6 figures his first year.

----------


## Muscle_4_Hire

> You'll find out with personal training, you form relationships with your clients. You'll act as their psychologist becasue they will talk about everything. If your good, you can form a good relationship so that when you do decide to leave, you can take some clients with you. 
> 
> The guy that ran my certification workshop told us that one of his buddies moved out to Arizona to personal train (lots of old people). He went door-to-door in one of those private, gated communities with old people/no kids passing out flyers with all the benefits of personal training. He paid a small fee to use the community facility and supposively made 6 figures his first year.



My "people skills" get better day by day. Building rapport and getting to know people is something I really like. 
I live in beach town, so physique is really emphasized here. The door-to-door idea is a good one, if you can show up looking professional, know what to say, who to say it to, and can give good flyers to remind/encourage them to call you. I have the idea that your own business personal training, like any business you start, is a lot of you figuring how it works. Then, putting in the effort in the right areas.

----------


## MuscleScience

With most Do not compete clauses you can not actively recruit clients to go with you. You can however say Im leaving to such and such gym I probably will have openings. I used to train and when i quit they said that I could not train within a 50 mile radius from any of there gyms. They threatened to prosecute if I did. But they only can do that if you walk into there gym after you are with someone else and ask people to come with you. I hope you like training, you will find out that people are Big F--ing babies. They way to go is to get into sport specific training, or periodization programs. You can easily make a killing by going after the suburban parents who think there kids are going to be the next big thing. The parents will pony up whatever amount you set within reason. And the great thing about young atheletes is that now matter what you do with them they will show improvement. Thats the beauty of youth.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> They way to go is to get into sport specific training, or periodization programs.


Ditto.

I no longer train 'fat people'

----------


## IBdmfkr

> I tried to get a job training w/ Golds, just dont let them know you were a trainer to begin with, they took 1 look at me and saw that I competed before and trained before, and I think they were afraid of me stealing clients.


Yep, they try and hire the most useless trainers in town.. That's what they're known for, they wouldn't want to break the stereotype  :Smilie:

----------


## spywizard

It's a non-compete.. 

depends on if the state you are in is a right to work state... 

and if they give you something of value $$$ at the time of the contract..

Now with that said, remember the threat of a lawsuit, meaning a letter to your customer base saying that you are now longer with them, and that litigation has been started in regards to a violation of your non-compete... 

many clients will not return your phone calls.. 

just my personal experience.. not in your field..

----------


## Superhuman

I worked as a trainer at a Golds and a LA fitness and they definitely screw you over as a trainer. It's definitely important to start somewhere though to get the experience, and that's definitely something you will get in a big gym like that.

The most awesome PT situation I have ever seen was a buddy of mine (you can do this too) found this really nice apartment complex that has a VERY nice gym on the property that's part of the complex. In order to save lots of money on insurance, the complex needed a trainer to supervise in the gym like 20 hours a week. My buddy took the job and they paid him like $10/hr, PLUS they gave him a FREE apartment (worth over 800/month), PLUS they allowed him to train an unlimited number of clients privately there at any time and keep all the money. As a private personal trainer since you keep all the money you can be making $80+/hr which is amazing. 

In this situation he got a free apartment worth $800/month, a free gym membership worth lets say $30/month, $800/month salary (working 20 hours/wk), and he trained at least 6 clients a day for half-hour sessions 5 days a week which comes out to be $4800/month!

All added up this job is worth $6,340/month which is $76,080/year!!! all for working only 20 hours/week (he trains his clients while he works because all he does is supervise)

Seriously, go find a nice apartment complex and check it out

----------


## Muscle_4_Hire

> I worked as a trainer at a Golds and a LA fitness and they definitely screw you over as a trainer. It's definitely important to start somewhere though to get the experience, and that's definitely something you will get in a big gym like that.
> 
> The most awesome PT situation I have ever seen was a buddy of mine (you can do this too) found this really nice apartment complex that has a VERY nice gym on the property that's part of the complex. In order to save lots of money on insurance, the complex needed a trainer to supervise in the gym like 20 hours a week. My buddy took the job and they paid him like $10/hr, PLUS they gave him a FREE apartment (worth over 800/month), PLUS they allowed him to train an unlimited number of clients privately there at any time and keep all the money. As a private personal trainer since you keep all the money you can be making $80+/hr which is amazing. 
> 
> In this situation he got a free apartment worth $800/month, a free gym membership worth lets say $30/month, $800/month salary (working 20 hours/wk), and he trained at least 6 clients a day for half-hour sessions 5 days a week which comes out to be $4800/month!
> 
> All added up this job is worth $6,340/month which is $76,080/year!!! all for working only 20 hours/week (he trains his clients while he works because all he does is supervise)
> 
> Seriously, go find a nice apartment complex and check it out


Thanks for the tips bros, this is really interesting stuff. The beach city I live in will be growing to about 10X it's size in about 5 years... you can see all the tell-tale economic/construction signs of expansion. So checking out all the new communities with a lot of money flowing through them is a good idea. To have a private gym like that, it must be catering to those who would either join there or something like O2 fitness - if you know what I mean.

People skills, specific focus, and staying on point is really important. I know Gold's will be a good learning experience for me. Meanwhile, I will keep looking out for #1 because we all know Gold's does that for themselves.

----------


## Superhuman

> Meanwhile, I will keep looking out for #1 because we all know Gold's does that for themselves.


yes and keep records of every client you have, how much you charge them, how they pay, how many sessions they have, and how long the sessions are. Golds Gyms are notorious for underpaying trainers since most trainers don't even think to double check and make sure they get paid for every session they give.

----------


## DutchCowboy

Fvck 'em. What are they gonna do, take you to court? It would be a waste of time and money for them.

----------


## lane007

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  i always hated Golds

----------


## ptduce

i work at a physical therapy clinic and do very well, most people coming out of therapy are very open to exercising and getting stronger. I make great money and usually the owners of a therapy clinic arent that worried about the money coming in from a personal trainer

----------

